# Ziggy!



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

I figured I would share some pictures of my pretty new tiel. This is my first cockatiel but I'm thinking about getting another once I get married in October and settled in to our new home! Ziggy is just the sweetest thing. I've had him since Feb 26th and he has settled in nicely. I never knew that having a tiel would be so rewarding in many ways. I love this little birdy! 
I'm pretty sure he is a pearl cockatiel but some people have birds that look exactly like my Ziggy and they call them cinnamon pearls.. If you guys can tell exactly what he is, I would love to know!


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats on the upcoming nuptials!  

I have no idea what mutation Ziggy might be, he does look a lot like my female and I was told that she is a cinnamon pearl  Regardless, Ziggy is a cutie!


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Mimi0212 said:


> Congrats on the upcoming nuptials!
> 
> I have no idea what mutation Ziggy might be, he does look a lot like my female and I was told that she is a cinnamon pearl  Regardless, Ziggy is a cutie!


Thank you!! 

I'm starting to lean more towards cinnamon pearl, but I'm no expert!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ziggy is so gorgeous and yes he is a cinnamon pearl.

( if he has any solid yellow flight or tail feathers( dont have a dark vein or barring) he is a pied as well)


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Ziggy is so gorgeous and yes he is a cinnamon pearl. ( Could be pied as well if he has any solid yellow flights or tail feathers( dont have a dark vein or barring))


Thank you! I had a feeling he was! I'm glad that I know now  Now I have to wait to find out the gender.. He should be going through his first moulting any time now. I wish I could figure it out sooner, I'm just calling Zig "he" until I know.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, Ziggy is adorable


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures of Ziggy.Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely looking bird.


----------



## Boolove (Mar 1, 2012)

That's a gorgeous mutation! And he looks so sweet! It's really cute when their hairdos are first growing in, they look like little punk rockers


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

He looks pied if i am looking correctly,does he have a yellow flight feather on his left wing?


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Boolove said:


> That's a gorgeous mutation! And he looks so sweet! It's really cute when their hairdos are first growing in, they look like little punk rockers


Thank you!!  He is very sweet. His personality grows more and more every day. I think his "hairdo" would be longer if his sibling didn't bite most of the feathers off a few weeks ago! <_< The lady I bought Ziggy from told me the other bird was quite the bully.. Ha. It's growing in nicely now!


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> He looks pied if i am looking correctly,does he have a yellow flight feather on his left wing?


Hmm.. I don't think he does? I just covered him up for the night so I'll check in the morning and get back to ya! So he could be pied if one flight feather is solid yellow? Would that make him a... Cinnamon Pearl Pied Cockatiel? Hahah!


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> He looks pied if i am looking correctly,does he have a yellow flight feather on his left wing?


I just looked at him and he does have an almost pure white feather on his left side but the tip of it is grey. Does that make him pied, or no?


----------

